# Autosmart Fallout Vs Bleeding Type Fallout remover



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Since I've been into detailing I've tried the most popular 'iron removers' and been impressed with them all! There's pro's and con's to each one.

One of the problems I have with the bleeding type Iron/Fallout removers is the cost. Even the cheapest comes in at £10 per litre and can't be watered down!

I recently found out about Autosmart Fallout remover. It doesn't bleed but from the description looks like it would do the same job! Another plus is that it can be watered down! A lot more value for money but does it work as well??? Well here we go!

First of all, my car had fallover remover used on it about 7 months ago and it was clayed and polished. It's a daily driver and probably does around 50 - 200 miles a week depending.

I'd washed the car using the usual 2 bucket method, the car was wearing some Turtlewax ICE Synthetic Paste wax (really nice actually!)

I IPA'd the bonnet to remove it first.

The AS Fallout Remover was mixed around 3:1 with distilled water.

On the left is the Bleeding Type remover and on the right is the AS Fallout.










After about 5 minutes, the reaction starts!










Close up of the bleeding fallout remover after 15 minutes or so?:










Close up of the AS Fallout Remover (not very exciting I know!)










A close up of both! Not too much, but enough fallout to make it worth my while. :thumb:










I didn't agitate either of them, I just rinsed the bonnet thoroughly and then dried it using a nice plush microfibre towel.

I then decided the best way to test this would be to spray the Bleeding type remover all over the bonnet and compare the two.

Obviously if there is more reaction and bleeding on the right hand side, I would know that AS Fallout isn't as effective as the more expensive 'bleeding types'

Sprayed on:










Close up after 5 minutes or so - very fine bleeding on both sides - but not a lot!










15 minutes later...

As you can see from the photos below - there is about the same amount of reaction from both sides. The first hit without being agitated did remove a 95% of the fallout! You have to look quite carefully to see the reaction.

Left side:










Right side:










So my findings are that Autosmart Fallover remover is as effective as the bleeding style removers.

Next time I'm going to try it on some white wheels! :thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

> Even the cheapest comes in at £10 per litre and can't be watered down!


What is this?? Sounds a good deal


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for that mate
Good to know that the AS fallout remover does just as good a job for less wonga :thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

:thumb:Cheers man. Simple but effective test.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Been meaning to do this for ages but still not gotten a white bonnet...:lol:

I also intend to add loads of fallout myself....

Thanks for the post, greatly appreciated....:thumb:


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for this, I am just about to purchase some Fallout Remover and good to know it is as good as the expensive bleeding products. I imagine using the Fallout Remover neat would give better results and it would still be a lot cheaper than IronX etc


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

I was wondering what the comparrison was really like after speaking to my AS rep about this. Another product to be added to the wish list *sigh* the list gets ever longer. But i'd far rather spend a bit more for 5L than £10 for 1L

I'll eventually have a product for every requirement.


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

James - Where do you live? I've a choice of 3 white cars here. 

No problem everyone.

I'd like to do a test on my Celica's white wheels, but that car is currently garaged and off the road till next month. It kicks out serious amounts of break dust as well!

I wonder if AS "cleans" as well as the bleeding removers.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Fallout Remover will remove Brake Dust as well.

Thanks for doing the test Sawyer, you cant argue with those results.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

AS Fallout remover is just about my favourite detailing product


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

grrr defo have to get some then although currently on a tight budget being reigned in by the missus 

so now just fallout remover, aqua wax, peak polish, glass clear and finish on the list and maybe even a TFR then ive got a product for every job

although peak isnt autosmart is it? ive seen my retailer stocking it


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sawyer said:


> James - Where do you live? I've a choice of 3 white cars here.
> 
> No problem everyone.
> 
> ...


South Yorkshire is location...

However my test will involve an angle grinder and iron Bars....:lol:

You dont want to do that test on your car....:lol:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Can't argue with the result but personally I prefer the bleeding type products as you can watch them working.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Can't argue with the result but personally I prefer the bleeding type products as you can watch them working.


Thats all part of it, Fallout removers all do that ... Removes Fallout...

However some wish to see the reaction and so they will choose the Visual Reactive products.

Everyone has different tastes and desires... plenty products out there to cater for everyone...:thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Just going to bump this with a question as I think this thread should be seen more 

Does fallout remover smell or destroy spray heads or anything? May have to get hold of some.
Has anyone tried it on the sort of wheels you see great results with Iron-X?


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Turkleton - I've not had it destroy the standard sprayer or bottle I've had it in.

Not used it on any wheels yet, my white wheeled car is back on the road today so I'll see how I get on with it.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Sawyer said:


> Turkleton - I've not had it destroy the standard sprayer or bottle I've had it in.
> 
> Not used it on any wheels yet, my white wheeled car is back on the road today so I'll see how I get on with it.


Brilliant, thanks


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

i used it 1.1 ratio with water and it worked fine on my wheels,leaving only a tiny amount for TRIX to deal with. fallout remover was worked in tho where as TRIX wasn't,so TRIX may have found a bit more with some agitation but may not.


----------



## Mosser (Apr 19, 2006)

blimey, I'm a bit behind with the times here, Havent been on for ages, but just bought myself a new (used) car, Vauxhall Vectra dark blue on a 55 plate, it has tons of swirls and the paintwork feels like sandpaper even after i've washed it 3 times now!

I fancy getting form of the AS Fallout remover to get the iron particles out of the paint, but does anyone know where i can get some ?, I'm in Fareham down near portsmouth, would like to get some tomorrow if possible as i wanted to clean my car again tomorrow afternoon

Cheers


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for this review - very useful.

The only problem I see with the AS Fallout Remover is that it's harder (/impossible) to tell how much it's actually helping. With IronX or whatever you can see how much is being removed, so whether you needed to do it or could have left it longer... AS FR won't give that visual feedback.

I'll probably end up getting IronX until I get the hang of approx how often I need to do the car, or to do a smaller section to get an idea of whether it needs doing, and then actually decontaminate using the AS stuff as it's cheaper


----------



## daipower (Apr 26, 2012)

can someone tell me what exactly fall out remover does, I am new to all this.

thanks
Dai


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

It remove iron particles from your cars paint and wheels.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

great test thanks


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Good test :thumb:

I used my first fallout remover product (Decon Gel) over the weekend and was shocked at what it removed from some wheels. The problem is a litre bottle won't last that long so have been looking at the AS version.

What kind of price does the rep charge for this?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

£9 for 5L of fallout remover from my rep. Then diluted up to 3:1 :thumb: bargain in my book


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

jlw41 said:


> £9 for 5L of fallout remover from my rep. Then diluted up to 3:1 :thumb: bargain in my book


Would like to see a wheel test on old fall out


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good test mate


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

EDIT: Using the new tapatalk 2, didnt realise there were 2 pages!

Always wondered this, shall give it a go!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Take a look at the pictures on the first page, a good insight into their performance


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

This acid ?


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Nally said:


> This acid ?


Oxalic and citric acid, both chemicals very commonly used in fallout and rust removal products. Even though it contains acid, it is perfectly safe and does not damage trim or plastics if you use it correctly (dont let it dry and rinse it off thoroughly)


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

sitalchauhan said:


> Oxalic and citric acid, both chemicals very commonly used in fallout and rust removal products. Even though it contains acid, it is perfectly safe and does not damage trim or plastics if you use it correctly (dont let it dry and rinse it off thoroughly)


Dose korrosol / auto wheels have this acid ?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmmmm fallout remover
Could stop you argueing with someone
Could remove contaminates from the paint
Could be a waste of time.
Could be another fad like grit guards.
Never really seen the point of it on regular motors. Only on certain motors from certain enviroments. Like next to railway lines welders etc


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Nally said:


> Dose korrosol / auto wheels have this acid ?


Bilt hamber website states that auto wheel is non-acidoc and non-alkaline. 
It says korrosol is 'controlled ph non-alkaline' so i am not sure, but i think it may contain acid which has then has a buffer added to make it ph neutral. But that is guess because the description does not state that it is does not contain any acids. It says it does not contain phosphoric or oxalic acid, so it may contain citric acid. You are probably best to email bilt hamber directly.
Either way, a fallout remover is only supposed to be used every now and then, and not regularly, so as long as you follow each products instructions you will be fine


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Mmmmmmm fallout remover
> Could stop you argueing with someone
> Could remove contaminates from the paint
> Could be a waste of time.
> ...


Like you, I initially questioned the benefit of a fallout remover. However.....

I live in the country, nowhere near a railway line or "industrial fallout" sources.

My car was clayed a year previously and regularly washed and waxed.

I then used iron x on the car and was amazed at the amount of "bleeding" that occurred.


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

I think I'm going to try Iron X (I've got a small sample).
I also bought some Korrosol a while back but haven't used it as yet.
There was so much muck/salt on my car recently that some fallout remover may well be of benefit.
N


----------

